# Rusty Gates....



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I was going to sit on this until some kind of formal announcement, but I've already seen it posted on a national message board (flyfisherman.com).

I got a call this afternoon informing me that Rusty's situation was fast deteriorating and he probably wouldn't make it through the night.

I just got another call about an hour ago...

It is with deepest regret that I inform you all that Rusty has passed away.

I'm sure there will be updates in the coming days on the lodges website.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the sad update Brookid. Rusty was a man who will not and can not be replaced!!
I was lucky enough to know Rusty well (as a customer and also as someone in the fly fishing industry ( fly shop assistant manager).
I will always remember the time I was up at the lodge and was staying for a couple of nights and asked to get a drop off to try out my new pontoon boat. Instead of having one of his employees take me he said come on and I got to drive in his "trout truck" with him and we chewed the fat about the fly fishing industry for a bit before I put in the river.Or the times in October for the Orvis regional managers meeting held at the lodge every year and hanging out with him and talking Grouse before (after the meeting) taking my gsp to spots Rusty tipped me off to.True class act of a man he was.
Gator you will be missed by me and by many!!!Thanks cannot be expressed enough to you for all you have done for the river and for the industry.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I fished with Mr Gates one evening during the TU youth fly fishing camp summer of 2001 I believe it was. Having the chance to fish with Rusty and Jim Bedford were two of the best memories from that experience. I believe its possible Rusty was more disappointed than I was when I snapped off that lunker brownie. He will be missed.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Very sad news. I've been going to his lodge since I was a kid.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

This is very sad news. Rusty will be missed.I have known Rusty for many years. He has been a great leader in conservation here in Michigan. I will truly miss him. RIP Rusty....... Dave


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

This is very sad news, Rusty always treated me well at the shop. I looked forward to seeing him there.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

RIP Rusty......


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Very sad news. It is going to feel strange to go to the Lodge next year. He had a unique capacity to make people feel welcome and to feel they were part of a community of anglers.


_Let light perpetual shine upon him._


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

definately a sad loss, he will be truely missed


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Sad news indeed, He will surely be missed. He was always there to lend me a helping hand.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

My prayers for him and his family.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn. 

As was stated on the Angler's of the Au Sable site, the river has lost the best friend it ever had. 

I will never forget the kindness that he showed my family when we lost my dad about 2 years ago.

I picture the two of them fishing a river filled with rising trout as long as my arm, during a daytime hex hatch that never ends.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Sad news. Last time I saw he told me how much better he was doing. He was always very helpful and friendly...what a shame.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

R.I.P Rusty Gates


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

In case you haven't seen or heard, the arrangements have been made...

There will be 2 viewings on Tuesday, December 22, at the Sorenson-Lockwood Funeral Home, 1106 W. North Down River Rd., Grayling, MI, 49738...(989) 348-2951. 



The first viewing will be from 2-4 p.m., the second from 6-8 p.m.​ 

The funeral will be held at 1 p.m. on Wednesday, December 23, at St. Mary's Catholic Church, 708 Peninsular Avenue, Grayling, MI...with luncheon to follow.




A memorial donation can also be made here...www.ausableanglers.org.


The Anglers site has a small message forum with a growing number of tibutes to Rusty. I added one of my favorite stories to it...i've cut and pasted it below.


*I think it was Hex camp about three years ago. We had a good crowd out at Frog; Rusty, me, Skipper, Lance, John and Jerry.

Rusty and John were pretty sauced and sitting by the lower fire pit on the river while Lance and I were fishing.

I had just caught a real nice fish and both Rusty and John could here the commotion.

I continued to wade/fish downstream towards the fire pit. Eventually I end up right across the river from them and of course they took the opportunity to shower me with a verbal assault. We all exchange some "pleasentries"...so to speak, then Rusty asks if i caught that fish. I said I did and he asked me how big. I said I didn't know but I put it on a stringer and If he wanted to fire up the grill I'd show him...(of course I was kidding).

There was a long pause...then out of the darkness I hear "If there is a fish on a stringer, you'll
be walking back to Chicago with my boot in your *ss"


I will dearly miss the time I spent with him at camp.

God speed 'Gator

rt*



I'm hoping to make it up Tues evening, but more than likely it will be Wed for the funeral. 
​


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Truly a sad day. My whole family enjoyed time spent talking with Rusty. He had always been a big help to all of us. Then there is all the things he did for the rivers. There was nothing he would not do for the river. Wether it was of the tallest task or the most minute thing. They were all important for him. 

This fall he seemed to be in some of the best spirits I'd ever saw him. It was good to spend time chewing the fat. I'll see his works and spirit out on the river this spring. He will always be a there....always.

My prayers to his family and to RUSTY GATES a man who asked for so little but gave so much.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Having know Rusty for a few decades, I can say he will be sorely missed. It's rare to find a person with such passion for not just the sport, but the river he protected and defended to his all too-quick ending.
We can only hope that someone else picks up the ball where Rusty left off but it seems mere mortals would have thrown in the towel long ago in battling the oil companies and others who want to rape and pillage that sacred land that was deeded to us by earlier generations of auto magnates (back when they had brains AND a conscience)
Rusty always seemed to have time for a cup of coffee and to show how to tie some of his truly great patterns.
This is a sad time for lovers of 'The Holy Water'. 

Thanks for protecting these little guys and their bigger cousins:









and thanks for the nice spot to just sit and reflect a while:









Thanks for being with us this short time on Earth and God Bless you!


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Bye Rusty.

Thanks for everything.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Helluva guy. Can't believe he's gone.... We'll miss you man....


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Rusty was a nice guy a steward of our natural resources...R.I.P.


----------

